# [SOLVED] Trouble connecting to VNC server.



## jxfish2 (Oct 24, 2011)

I setup and configured VNC on a RedHat Linux Virtual machine, and it is working exactly as intended. But, this VM is located inside our corporate offices, in a Test environment only data center.

We recently took a snapshot of this virtual machine, and built another VM in our Production data center, half a world away!

VNC is already setup on this server, exactly as it was in the Test only data center, since the snapshot grabbed everything!

I can start VNC on the server, but inside the log files, I keep getting the following errors:

xsetroot: unable to open display 'dal-scr01.com:2'
Fatal server error:
Could not create lock file in /tmp/.tX2-lock
vncconfig: unable to open display "dal-scr01.com:2"
xterm Xt error: Can't open display: dal-scr01.com:2
xterm Xt error: Can't open display: dal-scr01.com:2
xterm Xt error: Can't open display: dal-scr01.com:2
xterm Xt error: Can't open display: dal-scr01.com:2
xterm Xt error: Can't open display: dal-scr01.com:2
twm: unable to open display "dal-scr01.com:2"
xterm Xt error: Can't open display: dal-scr01.com:2

NOTE that the exact same configuration, just using a different machine name, is working just fine in our test environment. I am quite familiar with what a "display" is. I just don't know what it's trying to tell me in this particular case!

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

JXFISH2


----------



## jxfish2 (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Trouble connecting to VNC server.*

Turns out it was an actual permissions issue on the /tmp directory.

The issue is now resolved.

Closing this thread!


----------

